# [Solved] Gentoo on USB w/ F2FS

## davidshen84

I copied my gentoo system to a USB drive on which I formatted the root partition as F2FS. I use genkernel-next to build my kernel and initramfs. After I change root into my new system and setup the boot options. I found I cannot boot my new system, and I fall into the "rescue shell*, in which I found I cannot mount my root partition.

I have set in the kernel to compile F2FS as module. I suspect that genkernel did not include the F2FS modules into the initramfs automatically.

Any idea?

----------

## charles17

Are you sure that setting f2fs for / is a good recommendation?  I've never seen this in any of the Gentoo installation guides. 

Also configuring the root fs as a module looks to me very courageous.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

afaik, f2f2 is not supported by boot partition

----------

## Irre

I have used F2FS as root file system in one of my old RaspBerry PI. (Not as module, in my case). It worked -- for a while. fsck could not repair it! Maybe F2FS is better today than it was two years ago.

The system is now moved to an external disk with ext3 file system. No problems thereafter.   :Smile: 

----------

## davidshen84

My /boot is ext2, only my / is f2fs.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

>I have set in the kernel to compile F2FS as module

Build F2FS into the kernel

----------

## davidshen84

 *Perfect Gentleman wrote:*   

> >I have set in the kernel to compile F2FS as module
> 
> Build F2FS into the kernel

 

Yep~last resort...and I also found I have to add "rootfstype=f2fs" in grub command line.

----------

